# clams and cichlids



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

can you put freshwater clams in a cichlid tank ty


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

when they reproduce freshwater clams will released its larvae and it will attached to the gills of fish, not recommended.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

okay thanks for the info


----------

